# This plant needs to be Identified



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

What is this a ricca maybe?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's a colonial algae. I don't have an ID for it, but I would pull it out by the bucket from the water gardens at the botanical gardens I used to work at.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I am looking for the name. I don't think it is algae,But I could be wrong. I am making a nano tank with this as the main plant.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

perhaps you need to upload a much larger picture and withs omethign for size reference?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

What is the magnification of the picture? I can see individual cells. I think the plant is either the gametophyte stage of a fern or a liverwort. It definitely is not an Angiosperm (seed-producing plant).


----------

